
Webware 100 2009 Winners - jmonegro
http://www.webware.com/100/?tag=smallCarouselArea.0
======
drp
How many major awards for websites are there, and where does Webware 100 rank
in terms of prestige and accomplishment vs. Webby Awards, etc.?

------
vermontdevil
Cuil is a winner. That tells me all.

~~~
johns

      Site: Cuil and Mobile Me 
      Category: Editors' Choice, Failure to Launch

